# A couple of museum exhibits



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

In a couple of weeks Santa Clara University will open its exhibit entitled "Clunkers to MTBs: The Evolution of the Mountain Bike." Here is the link, which is self-explanatory.

SFO Airport Museum has been organizing a similar exhibit, but I guess we swamped them with so much material that they set the opening back and extended the show. My last count is 27 bikes for display, including a Series I Breezer and Marc Horowitz's original Trailmaster. I have also loaned the original artwork for the Repack posters. They do not yet have a page up on their website, but I will post it when they do.



> Hi Charlie,
> 
> Thank you again for your generous loan of material for exhibition. Megan and I will work to get detailed loan forms to you shortly.
> 
> Due to a number of factors, we are moving this exhibition back from May 2012-November 2012. Our new exhibition dates are July 2012-February 2013. This adjustment allows our staff sufficient time to properly treat this complex subject, affords the opportunity to organize a reception shortly after the exhibition opens, and keeps what will be one of our most popular exhibitions on public view all the way through the busy holiday travel season.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Repack Rider said:


> My last count is 27 bikes for display, including a Series I Breezer and Marc Horowitz's original Trailmaster.


Do you have any photos of Marc from back in the day CK? I've seen the one on Dave's site....I'll look through the "old photo's surface" thread.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

stan lee said:


> Do you have any photos of Marc from back in the day CK? I've seen the one on Dave's site....I'll look through the "old photo's surface" thread.


Marc was on the cover of the Fat Tire Flyer shown on his Trailmaster and pulling the tofu trailer. I had scanned it and put it online but the hosting service shut down. I just looked through the scans and I don't have that one in my computer.

You can see Marc in the 1980 video from Crested Butte. He is in the second part, yelling about "Big rocks!"

Crested Butte to Aspen Klunker Classic 1980, Part 1 of 2 - YouTube

Crested Butte to Aspen Klunker Classic 1980, Part 2 of 2 - YouTube


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Repack Rider said:


> You can see Marc in the 1980 video from Crested Butte. He is in the second part, yelling about "Big rocks!"
> 
> Crested Butte to Aspen Klunker Classic 1980, Part 2 of 2 - YouTube


Haha- Thanks for that, funny stuff! These are the only pictures I've seen.



















And he said it's buried in the stack here. Do you have the photo of this on your computer by chance?


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

what is the tofu trailer? looks like a compost bin or something.


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

The trailer on the back of the bike was used to deliver Tofu from where it was made in Fairfax to stores around Marin County.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

i was thinking that, but you never know the names people come up with. I love Fairfax, wish there were jobs down that way...


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

CK took this of Marc on the right and me in the middle with who on the left? Might be the Trailmaster with green saddle bags in the back ground


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

Here is Marc at Daisy Pass with Greg @1986


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

Here we are the next or same year on Pearl Pass


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

Marc on it - Dead Heffer Trail Marin Co. @1984









Photos by Harley Parson


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

Marc on the Trailmaster








Photo by Harley Parson


----------



## Itswitz (Nov 19, 2007)

*Seeing Cha !*



Repack Rider said:


> You can see Marc in the 1980 video from Crested Butte. He is in the second part, yelling about "Big rocks!"
> 
> Yeah man ! Oh, i saw ChA that day !
> 
> witz


----------



## Itswitz (Nov 19, 2007)

Ohhhh thats my trailer NEW at Dave Garoutte's shop DKG Fabrication. i have some pictures of the Tofumobile in action; uh, how do i post a photo???? btw; my Trailmaster is fourth - from the bottom - in that Bike Pile.

witz


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Itswitz said:


> Ohhhh thats my trailer NEW at Dave Garoutte's shop DKG Fabrication. i have some pictures of the Tofumobile in action; uh, how do i post a photo???? btw; my Trailmaster is fourth - from the bottom - in that Bike Pile.
> 
> witz


Witz! Good to see you over here!! Can you give a list of names in this photo (or can anyone else)? Joe was kind enough to pass it onto SFO and they want to display it with your bike- I'm sure they would be stoked to display the photos you have as well if you want to loan them out?










For others, Joe B. did an extremely impressive, two week restoration on Marc's bike. :thumbsup: A lot of the guys here helped with parts on short notice, -Anomie- helped with tires, Aemmer shipped some rings and clips, Halaburt loaned some Magura levers, a bottle cage and toe straps. Joe also quickly put forth a bunch of parts plus his time and energy towards the bike which shows his dedication towards Marc and the history of the sport!! Anyway- it's shaping up to be a really amazing show.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

In the bike pile pic the guy with red socks is Joe Petersen. The guy with the cast on his arm looks like Craig Weichel.

The photo was taken on Angel Island, probably on April 1, annual derby day.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Repack Rider said:


> The photo was taken on Angel Island, probably on April 1, annual derby day.


Thanks RR, that is helpful! Marc says his bike is buried in there somewhere.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I know a lot of you like the early 90's era or even the late 80's but there is something about these really early bikes that makes them the coolest to me....
This bike is so awesome. How many of these Trailmasters are still accounted for?


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Charlie,

Thanks for the heads-up re. the MTB History exhibit at the de Saisset museum beginning tomorrow. I'm taking the day off in preparation for a crazy work schedule next week and plan to stop in (perfect rainy day activity!).

For anyone who has not visited the museum before, let me reiterate that it is FREE, very quaint and also has a really interesting permanent exhibit downstairs re. the history of the University of Santa Clara (the museum resides on the campus). While there you can also check out the Mission Santa Clara, the 8th oldest of the 21 original California missions. You could also make a day of it this weekend and hit the museum exhibit and then head a bit further south the to Santa Cruz Mountain Biking Festival
Santa Cruz Mountain Bike Festival | April 14th and 15th, 2012 in Aptos, California.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

datasurfer said:


> Charlie,
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up re. the MTB History exhibit at the de Saisset museum beginning tomorrow. I'm taking the day off in preparation for a crazy work schedule next week and plan to stop in (perfect rainy day activity!).
> 
> ...


SCU is pretty much walking distance for me. I'll definitely be checking that out, though I won't make it tonight for the opening.

SFO I'll be at for sure. Got the same email Charlie did.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> SCU is pretty much walking distance for me. I'll definitely be checking that out, though I won't make it tonight for the opening.
> 
> SFO I'll be at for sure. Got the same email Charlie did.


Damn, just saw that:

Off the Beaten Path: Three Perspectives on Mountain Biking

Thursday, April 12, 2012, 6-7 p.m., FREE
Professional rider Andrew Taylor and Santa Cruz Bicycles engineer Joe Graney join Joe Breeze, bicycle advocate and original Marin County rider, in a conversation about the growth of mountain biking in Northern California.

Guess it's too late now...!


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Aemmer said:


> I know a lot of you like the early 90's era or even the late 80's but there is something about these really early bikes that makes them the coolest to me....
> This bike is so awesome. How many of these Trailmasters are still accounted for?


I agree with you on the old ones :thumbsup: I have no idea how many TM's were made but I would love to find out! I know there weren't that many....


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

stan lee said:


> I agree with you on the old ones :thumbsup: I have no idea how many TM's were made but I would love to find out! I know there weren't that many....


If I had to guess a number, it would be less than fifteen. It was taking a year or so to get one after the order was placed.

The Koski brothers were aware of the market for off-road bikes, and their design wasn't bad, but they didn't have Tom Ritchey building the bikes and there was no way they could keep up with his production.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> If I had to guess a number, it would be less than fifteen. It was taking a year or so to get one after the order was placed.
> 
> The Koski brothers were aware of the market for off-road bikes, and their design wasn't bad, but they didn't have Tom Ritchey building the bikes and there was no way they could keep up with his production.


What made one Tom faster than two Koski's? TR has cranked out so many quality bikes over the years. He seemingly hasn't aged either. Is he a robot?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Didn't Tom have people helping at his shop?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> What made one Tom faster than two Koski's? TR has cranked out so many quality bikes over the years. He seemingly hasn't aged either. Is he a robot?


Tom was focused and organized. He was quick with the torch. When I met him he was 22 years old and had already built hundreds of bikes, starting when he was 14.

Tom bought straight gauge tubing in 20' sections by the truckload. He built jigs for cutting and mitering that sped up and simplified the process, and eventually he hired a minimum wage employee to do that. For $5 an hour Tom could get tubing for dozens of bikes cut and mitered in a day. He had bins of pre-cut, mitered tubes in the various lengths always ready to go. Tom's time was best spent with a torch in his hand, and he held that thing all day every day.

Other small bike companies (Salsa, Ibis, Fat Chance, etc.) figured out all the same stuff, but Tom was ahead of the curve. The market for hand-made bikes exploded with mountain biking, and the demand drove the golden era of MTB design that this forum celebrates.

The Koski brothers designed their own bike, but like Gary and me, they were not framebuilders either. They contracted the job out, and I have no knowledge of or opinion on who did what or didn't, but the bikes did not come flying out of the shop like they did at our place. They were friends but they were also competitors at the time, and we didn't necessarily share information about how we were proceeding. It was a time when there was very little on the market, and the customer didn't have his old bike to ride until the new one was ready. A long wait was a lost season. If you wanted to ride, you came to us.

The ProCruiser had been a Koski design, mocked up with aluminum conduit tubing and then jobbed out to their friend Mert Lawwill. Mert filled the order, then kept making bikes.

It would not have mattered whom the Koskis chose, no frame builder on the planet could keep up with Tom. I once watched Charlie Cunningham miter a tube, trimming it by hand, eyeballing it and holding it up against the other jigged tubes to get the angle right. Tom could have built a couple of bikes in the same amount of time.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> Tom was focused and organized. He was quick with the torch. When I met him he was 22 years old and had already built hundreds of bikes, starting when he was 14.
> 
> Tom bought straight gauge tubing in 20' sections by the truckload. He built jigs for cutting and mitering that sped up and simplified the process, and eventually he hired a minimum wage employee to do that. For $5 an hour Tom could get tubing for dozens of bikes cut and mitered in a day. He had bins of pre-cut, mitered tubes in the various lengths always ready to go. Tom's time was best spent with a torch in his hand, and he held that thing all day every day.
> 
> ...


Great little TR back story CK, thank you.

Whats that saying about Ritcheys?....something about it being the most common rare bike out there


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Repack Rider said:


> The Koski brothers designed their own bike, but like Gary and me, they were not framebuilders either. They contracted the job out, and I have no knowledge of or opinion on who did what or didn't, but the bikes did not come flying out of the shop like they did at our place.


Great info/story RR, thanks for that! I knew that Tom was putting out frames like crazy but it's cool to have some insight.

Dave Garoutte/DKG welded all of the Koski frames from what I know and people could order custom braze-ons however they wanted which were machined by Dave and added by Erik (including H2O bosses). Marc probably has a general idea of how many were made, I know of 6. The whole frame and fork are made from 4130 motorcycle frame tubing, non butted and straight gauge with front and rear dropouts fabed out of 4130 plate stock, which I have no doubt added to the time it took to produce. I know the TM forks are less common than the frames because towards the end of their short lived production, the Koskis started putting Cook's forks with the framesets to cut down on cost. I would assume that DKG also has a good idea of the #'s.


----------



## freemarketryan (Apr 15, 2012)

neat


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

The SFO Museum exhibit takes shape.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

So Cool!!!!!!!
What is the red frame only up by the Ritchey/Procruiser/Trailmaster?


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> The SFO Museum exhibit takes shape.


Awesome. When will this be up? I have a couple of SF trips in the near future.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Boy named SSue said:


> When will this be up? I have a couple of SF trips in the near future.


Currently projected to run from July until February.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Currently projected to run from July until February.


Looks like I'll just miss it with trips already on the radar, guess I'll just have to visit SF more. Damn.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Aemmer said:


> What is the red frame only up by the Ritchey/Procruiser/Trailmaster?


Sounds like the red frame is Don Koski's prototype for Pro-Cruiser alongside a Cook Bros. fork- :thumbsup:


----------



## victorthewombat (Jan 12, 2004)

*Mr. Lee,*



stan lee said:


> I agree with you on the old ones :thumbsup: I have no idea how many TM's were made but I would love to find out! I know there weren't that many....


There were 55 Trailmasters made plus the mom cruiser which was an one off made for the Koski boyz mum.

VTW


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

victorthewombat said:


> the mom cruiser which was an one off made for the Koski boyz mum.
> 
> VTW


Anybody have a picture? How cool is that?!


----------



## victorthewombat (Jan 12, 2004)

additonal info: Mert built them all, including the forks. Eric brazed the braze-ons. Not to start an long innocuous debate here, Mark Norstad, designed and built all the Koskis drop out. Why do you think the kool looking Paragon Machine Works drop outs of today look like the 1979 - 1980 trailmaster drop outs?


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

If you look at Dave Garroute's DKG Museum Page-he designed the Koski bikes, they were made in his shop, and he claims about 100 framesets were made. DKG-Musem Page


----------



## victorthewombat (Jan 12, 2004)

mmmm.....this is a problem of growing up in the 70's......100 trialmasters I would have to check with the principals...nonetheless there were not many...


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

victorthewombat said:


> additonal info: Mert built them all, including the forks. Eric brazed the braze-ons. Not to start an long innocuous debate here, Mark Norstad, designed and built all the Koskis drop out. Why do you think the kool looking Paragon Machine Works drop outs of today look like the 1979 - 1980 trailmaster drop outs?


Yeah like Pat says, I know Mert was behind the Procruiser but Dave was the guy doing all of the Trailmaster frames, at least that is what he told me shortly after I found Marc's old one. It's cool that both Paragon and DKG are still making amazing stuff today.

I agree with you Victor, I don't think there were 100 TM's...seems a little high


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

Check this out.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

The Koskis bike shop was called "Cove Bike Shop" in The Cove shopping center, in Tiburon. 

It was a family affair, and the entire family worked there. Erik and Don could and did both make bike frames, Don probably made more than Erik, but once they really got into Snowbikes, they stopped thinking about actually building every bike frame..


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

*Yes, its here!*

SFO Mountain Bike Exhibit


----------



## willywilly (Mar 19, 2011)

I checked out the SFO exhibit and loved it.

http://forums.mtbr.com/california-norcal/[email protected]


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Official opening reception (invitation only) is Friday evening. Billy Savage will be there along with all the NorCal luminaries. I'll get some photos.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Official opening reception (invitation only) is Friday evening. Billy Savage will be there along with all the NorCal luminaries. I'll get some photos.


See ya there, Seekay. Excited to check it out.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Cool stuff. Any VRCers bikes worthy of making the show?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> Official opening reception (invitation only) is Friday evening. Billy Savage will be there along with all the NorCal luminaries. I'll get some photos.


Sweet, see you there! I'll get photos too.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Can't believe I'm going to miss it! Previous engagement. Everybody have fun for me!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> Can't believe I'm going to miss it! Previous engagement. Everybody have fun for me!


Can I use your invitation


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

Went to the Party at the airport last night-kinda reminded me of a high school reunion, saw lots of people I hadn't seen in years! Good party, good people. pic. #1-Koski brothers, Tom Ritchey, Craig Cook. pic. #2 John Castellano, myself, Howie Hammerman. pic. #3 Gary fisher and his wife Alexis. pic. #4 Charlie Kelly, Tom Ritchey, Otis Guy. pic. #5 Charlie Cunningham and his mom.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

That was a great time. The SFO Museum people did such a great job with the exhibit and the reception was definitely a nice treat.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> That was a great time. The SFO Museum people did such a great job with the exhibit and the reception was definitely a nice treat.


SFO did a really incredible job on this...and the cool book with all the bikes, wow!

Had a great time and was good to see everybody. Good to finally meet the legendary Nebraska boys and see all the amazing bikes displayed so nicely.

Thanks to Tim, Megan, and all the others for the great exhibit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

*Bikes*

Thanks for sharing your bikes for all of us to enjoy. What an amazing collection of local iron.


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

*..and the cool book with all the bikes*

Has a "book" been published? The Web site individual photos and stories are so good I want to keep a copy of the web site even after the exhibit closes.

Any plans to keep the web site up and or publish a book?


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

A very cool book was published by the museum and all the people who attended got one!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Lindsay and Potts chatting it up.










Keith and Gary.










Keith and Otis.










Almost everyone.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

We honored the bikes stuck behind glass the following morning.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

*The After Ride*


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Fun Times!*

A few more photos to add.

Steve and Charlie together surrounded by fans.









Challenging Joe with a little puzzle.









Cheap bikes are made of aluminum these days.









Good company on the Saturday group ride.









And then things got weird.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LOL! It felt so right.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

No Kleins w/ slicks? No Fat Chance Yo Eddy? OMG...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

If you read the materials, it mentions that the show was going to focus on local Norcal builders. Definitely not a snub on Messrs. Chance, Klein or any other fine builders.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> No Kleins w/ slicks? No Fat Chance Yo Eddy? OMG...


It only focused on _real_ mountain bikes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Rumpfy said:


> LOL! It felt so right.


I take back my invitation to be the Captain with you; not that there is anything wrong with that


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Almost everyone.


Almost everyone ... even that VRC luminary Moto Pepperman


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shawnw said:


> I take back my invitation to be the Captain with you; not that there is anything wrong with that


I haven't felt that awkward on a bike since I crashed my Cunningham on Repack a few hours later. :nonod:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

nightshade_rider said:


> Almost everyone ... even that VRC luminary Moto Pepperman


Ross and Scot weren't there at all. Steve P was out looking at the display when this happened I believe.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Ross and Scot weren't there at all. Steve P was out looking at the display when this happened I believe.


Yes but look who's peeking out of Jacquie's hand..

He's never been one to miss the party!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Rumpfy said:


> I haven't felt that awkward on a bike since I crashed my Cunningham on Repack a few hours later. :nonod:


I'm sure glad your bike was OK


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

nightshade_rider said:


> Yes but look who's peeking out of Jacquie's hand..
> 
> He's never been one to miss the party!


Niiiice. Well done JP.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shawnw said:


> I'm sure glad your bike was OK


Me too. We both got pretty beat up out there.


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear that-no lasting damage to the body, I hope. Repack can be really slippery this time of year.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Kudos to all the guys that are ballsy enough to ride full rigid and vintage on repack. Huge respect guys!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Ultra awesome coolness:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Too bad the left coast is so far from the right ...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I haven't felt that awkward on a bike since I crashed my Cunningham on Repack a few hours later.


I noticed you looked kind of like Bruce Willis at the end of the move.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Cunninghams have an aversion to Repack?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> I noticed you looked kind of like Bruce Willis at the end of the move.


Haha! I felt like Bruce Willis at the end of the movie.

That was your chance to buy me a beer, pat me on the back and say 'I told you so, punk'.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Haha! I felt like Bruce Willis at the end of the movie.
> 
> That was your chance to buy me a beer, pat me on the back and say 'I told you so, punk'.


I might have, but when I walked into the Gestalt Haus I was temporarily impecunious. Needing a beer myself, I asked Jacquie Phelan's advice on cadging freebies. She buttonholed a stranger and demanded he buy me a beer.

I never knew it was so easy.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Here is my oldest mountain bike, almost as old as I am, which is old enough to qualify for the Senior Menu at Denny's:

MOMBAT: 1967 Phillips, John Olsen modified

It worked quite well, until I modified it into near total non-functionality. The NorCal boys did better!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Repack Rider said:


> I might have, but when I walked into the Gestalt Haus I was temporarily impecunious. Needing a beer myself, I asked Jacquie Phelan's advice on cadging freebies. She buttonholed a stranger and demanded he buy me a beer.
> 
> I never knew it was so easy.


That's a sweet story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Will never understand why people show up to bars when they can't afford to buy their own drink. Classy move.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I will demonstrate why next time we meet for drinks chef. Bring a full wallet.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

bushpig said:


> I will demonstrate why next time we meet for drinks chef. Bring a full wallet.


Are you having tough times too?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Not about what you can afford, Chef, but about what can be afforded.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I am just stoked they had Aventinus on tap.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

Repack Rider said:


> I might have, but when I walked into the Gestalt Haus I was temporarily impecunious. Needing a beer myself, I asked Jacquie Phelan's advice on cadging freebies. She buttonholed a stranger and demanded he buy me a beer.
> 
> I never knew it was so easy.


Wow CK, I wish I had my $5.00 back now!


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

Call it whatever you want, it's still freeloading and only tools do that **** to other dudes.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I had to look up *impecunious*


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

StanleyButterfly said:


> Call it whatever you want, it's still freeloading and only tools do that **** to other dudes.


Reason I showed up was that I got a cellphone call from Joe Breeze, asking me to drop by the Gestalt Haus on the way home, because some guys from this website were there along with a bunch of my local friends, Joe, Otis, Jacquie, etc.

So I did, after shelling out every cent I had in my pocket to my crew for a day of piano moving. They get paid before I do.

I think I've earned a few beers in Fairfax.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> I might have, but when I walked into the Gestalt Haus I was temporarily impecunious. Needing a beer myself, I asked Jacquie Phelan's advice on cadging freebies. She buttonholed a stranger and demanded he buy me a beer.
> 
> I never knew it was so easy.


Ya, the stranger is a buddy of mine and a fellow VRC member, not to mention one of the nicest guys you could talk to. I hope you can return the favor next time you're not impecunious. :thumbsup:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Back to the original subject, I noticed no one put up photos of the IMMENSE images on the wall of the International Terminal advertising the exhibit.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Remind me to talk to Jacquie next time I need a piano moved.....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Actually I may need a piano moved. I'll keep you in mind. It may even earn you a beer! :thumbsup:


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Damn. I had a piano moved a few years ago and it cost bank! If I'd only known that a can of Stella Artois would have covered it. I know who I'm calling next time. I'd even double to going wage to two cans.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

What's the going rate to move a piano full of beer?


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Reason I showed up was that I got a cellphone call from Joe Breeze, asking me to drop by the Gestalt Haus on the way home, because some guys from this website were there along with a bunch of my local friends, Joe, Otis, Jacquie, etc.
> 
> So I did, after shelling out every cent I had in my pocket to my crew for a day of piano moving. They get paid before I do.
> 
> I think I've earned a few beers in Fairfax.


Feigns innocence, makes self serving statement, and then caps it with more unwarranted arrogance. Chuck, much to my surprise, you have lowered yourself even further.

On second thought, I'm not surprised at all. I patiently await your next display of Low Class Livin'.


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

The party was in a room full of aviation models and memorabilia-this huge propeller, off a 1930's China Clipper, was pretty impressive, with 6 foot blades, and a chrome finish.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Keep the can, its your tip.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

415m3 said:


> On second thought, I'm not surprised at all. I patiently await your next display of Low Class Livin'.


I don't suppose I could bum a bullet.


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

Sorry, I only have one and I'm supposed to keep it in my shirt pocket.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

Repack Rider said:


> I don't suppose I could bum a bullet.


No need for a bullet, how about you Man Up and just say that was Jerky thing to say.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

shawnw said:


> No need for a bullet, how about you Man Up and just say that was Jerky thing to say.


Oh well.. you bought a beer because a truly charismatic lady asked you to... not because the old dude w/ bad facial hair was pennyless and thirsty.
That settles it.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

This place puts the "fun" in dysfunctional.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Geez. Harsh crowd. I don't believe I have had the chance to buy Charlie K beers when I have visited Fairfax, but I do know that I have put the offer out - and will do so again next time I'm in that neck of the woods - its what you have to do for the Knobby Knobility.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

you *have* to do it?

its one thing to offer it up, its another thing to expect it and not show an attitude of gratitude


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The preference of deference over the platitude of mad-itude.

Gestalt Haus was a fun scene that day. I just wish I had been able to get there sooner---if anyone on the way up to Repack sees some car keys, drop me a line!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> you *have* to do it?
> 
> its one thing to offer it up, its another thing to expect it and not show an attitude of gratitude


This.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

For those that can't make it to SFO to see the exhibit here are the descriptive text panels. I may have missed a couple and they might not be in the correct order, but here they are:


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

Great stuff Classen -- thanks!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

classen said:


> For those that can't make it to SFO to see the exhibit here are the descriptive text panels. I may have missed a couple and they might not be in the correct order, but here they are:


Pretty cool huh? Pictures don't do it justice, thats for sure.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for posting that Classen


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

I've also got a fair number of pictures of the bikes too if people would like me to post them up. Having that many images does make the page load a bit slow and there have already been some pictures posted. Maybe I'll wait until the thread goes onto the 6th page.


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

Saturday on Repack...


----------



## dennydeldeza (Nov 6, 2005)

Hey Pat, it was great getting out riding with you and Larry last weekend. Thanks for taking me down the infamous Repack in the true old school style. I couldn't believe how well the old girl handled it... just like she was built for the trail!

Also, thanks to Rumpfy, Halaburt, Jacquie, Nate, Mark and everyone else for the great brews and bikes the previous weekend. It's great to put faces to names and fantastic getting to ride with you all.

Derek


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

Here's another pic.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

dennydeldeza said:


> Hey Pat, it was great getting out riding with you and Larry last weekend. Thanks for taking me down the infamous Repack in the true old school style. I couldn't believe how well the old girl handled it... just like she was built for the trail!
> 
> Also, thanks to Rumpfy, Halaburt, Jacquie, Nate, Mark and everyone else for the great brews and bikes the previous weekend. It's great to put faces to names and fantastic getting to ride with you all.
> 
> Derek


Derek,

Major props to you for riding it. Now stop lurking and play along.


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

*Koski's Due*

1st. Post anywhere.
Thanks to all for the great shots and stories.
Viking ventures was a way fun place to be.

Donny's new Ski Bikes are Super fun, Fast and EZ to ride. 
google Koskisnowsports

The Witz made those 1990 stickers and handed them out that year. There are a few of those stickers still going to Derby's!

I gotta do 9 more posts to post a pic.

Hope to run into you soon.


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

*I guess I just broke the rules.*

Bike Jump! Sorry.


----------

